# Partage a domicile Apple TV - Imac



## Jul57420 (7 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous, 

voici le soucis du jour: 

j'ai une apple TV 4 et un iMac.

Lorsque je veux accéder a mon imac sur l'apple tv, je suis obligé de désactivé / réactivé le partage a domicile via itunes.
Lorsque mon Imac ou apple tv se met en veille, je suis obligé de faire cette manip, ce qui est très embêtant car mon ordi est à l'étage et l'apple tv au rdc.

je précise que j'ai déjà activé la case "réactiver lors des accès réseau " dans pref syst / économiseur d'énergie.

la seule solution que j'ai trouvé, c'est de désactiver la mise en veille de l'apple TV, il n'y a que comme ça que je peux avoir accès a mes fichiers à n'importe quelle heure de la journée.

Mais est-ce bon pour le matériel ? pas sur ?


merci à ceux qui prendront le temps de répondre


----------

